# How Much Bait Per Week?



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Yes... Put it to them. Heavy heavy. We have had 10-14 different bears come to a station...in the UP.
> 
> Bear hunting is hard, expensive and a lot of work.
> 
> ...


Great info. What do you recommend for size markers and what height do you consider a good bear


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m not surprised one bit with double digit visitors. When you get multiple sows with cubs the numbers add up quick.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Huh....I had so many "dead" run on me...I started neck shooting them. 

But I have had that problem with magnums...to fast. Zip through with poor bullet selection. .and at that age..bullet selection was,......... cheapest.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> Great info. What do you recommend for size markers and what height do you consider a good bear


The back is as high as a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m not surprised one bit with double digit visitors. When you get multiple sows with cubs the numbers add up quick.


Ha yeah except for me that wasn't the case. I had 2 sites way too close together. A sow and 3 cubs at one and a variety of young to trophy at the other. All total I believe there were 16 bear we could identify.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Huh....I had so many "dead" run on me...I started neck shooting them.
> 
> But I have had that problem with magnums...to fast. Zip through with poor bullet selection. .and at that age..bullet selection was,......... cheapest.


Ic. We've used 7mm08 and 30-06 with standard corelokt. But neither of those rifles are a slouch. Both turn lungs to mush.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

If you're hunting public or CFL land wouldn't plywood over the bait be considered "human made material"? Page 22 of the Bear digest says that is not allowed.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Ya .so use logs and dead trees


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jkomm said:


> I'll be establishing three baits, all paddle in access only and on public land. My baiting plan is as follows:
> Sept 2-3 150 pounds at each bait station (450 total)
> Sept 10-11 25 pounds at each site with a hit (75 total potentially)
> Sept 12-16 75 pounds additional to freshen baits as needed/before sitting


Man, that's a heck of a lot of work if each station is 4.5 miles apart.

Everything Dirty Sanchez said is right on.

I'd just ask you to think about how you plan to set up your stands if you are accessing the stations from the river? Larger bears tend to circle baits before they come in. Birds if they are in the area will sound off and give you a heads up. As they circle, they will be disinclined to cross the river or pond. So, if you can set up on the opposite bank or on the very edge of the bank on the side of your station. There is less chance they will detect you. Also, good camo including a face mask, scent control, and above all stillness. Bigger bears in Michigan are older and they have visited bait stations many times in their lives. They will also more than likely have had run ins with hunters and want nothing to do with them. I prefer to use a climber which I take with me every night. That way there is little or no scent aside from my urine left at my stand location.

Good Hunting!


----------



## Jkomm (Jun 27, 2021)

Nostromo said:


> Man, that's a heck of a lot of work if each station is 4.5 miles apart.
> 
> Everything Dirty Sanchez said is right on.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ill try to set up like you're describing. I don't think it should be an issue. The only limiting factor may be finding a good opening to make the site. I tried to pick different locations for different winds, but hadn't thought about potentially setting up across the river


----------



## Jkomm (Jun 27, 2021)

Baits are mixed. I figure each tote is just shy of 100 pounds and 20+ gallons of volume. These are 27 gallon totes. Plus 6 gallons of different flavored candy syrups and some pastries.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Holy Gander mountain cowboy, why .....those are the finest bear baits that have EVER SEEN. That is fancy lad grub. Great job.

I THINK THAT PICTURE BELONGS ON THE FAVORITE FOOD THREAD.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Damn. My camp has been shooting like a deer and the furthest trail was like 20 yards lol. We figure error toward shoulder he is pinned, behind shoulder he is dead, error a little back he's still dead. Make an error back from that general "middle of middle" recommendation and you're in the guts.


I have hunted deer with Rob Nye but not bear, but he is definitely a bear "Guru" so we listen to his advice...

Shot Placement: Argument for Middle of the Middlehttp://www.thehuntingbeast.com › ... › Bear Hunting

My wife read his article but said she had a real hard time holding for the "middle of the middle", so she cheated her shot forward just a few inches. The bear (215#) only went 20-25 yards.

Their hides/fur really soak up a lot of the blood so sometimes blood trails are less than ideal:










BTW - We hunt private property so we are allowed to hang 5 gallon plastic pails which work well. 










Popcorn is the main ingredient - it is cheap and bears love it.









We pour a lot of bacon grease at these sites so that bears who have visited the bait leave a nice scent trail when they leave.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> I have hunted deer with Rob Nye but not bear, but he is definitely a bear "Guru" so we listen to his advice...
> 
> Shot Placement: Argument for Middle of the Middlehttp://www.thehuntingbeast.com › ... › Bear Hunting
> 
> ...


Yep.

I think my "deer shot" is probably a bit back of what others typically shoot for with a rifle. I don't mind a short drag to preserve shoulder meat.

Bow? I'd bump it back a little.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Wild Thing

Now I am unclear with the bait container laws, specifically what is a container that needs no more than 3 one inch holes. So I'm not sure if those are legal anymore unless you've had them confirmed.

I had been using 55gal drums with the top wide open. I still don't know for sure if that is illegal or legal since the changes. DNR law enforcement said I could legally use a big galvanized tub with no top. Don't really understand where they'd draw a line and make you only use 1" holes. It's clear as mud to me.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> @Wild Thing
> 
> Now I am unclear with the bait container laws, specifically what is a container that needs no more than 3 one inch holes. So I'm not sure if those are legal anymore unless you've had them confirmed.
> 
> I had been using 55gal drums with the top wide open. I still don't know for sure if that is illegal or legal since the changes. DNR law enforcement said I could legally use a big galvanized tub with no top. Don't really understand where they'd draw a line and make you only use 1" holes. It's clear as mud to me.


I guess I will have to check the latest hunting guide, but this is how they bait in Ontario and it worked well in 2017 - the last year that we were able to draw a tag for the first hunt. Can't imagine why it wouldn't be legal but will check nonetheless.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Talking about bait again. I was in Saskatchewan this spring and I was talking to the operator of the lodge about bait. This is what he had to say: He felt that too many sweets gave the bears stomach trouble and shortened their visits to a bait station. I assume that means processed sugars. He also said he had better results using oats, and mixed nuts for the bulk. With some sweets, grease, and of course a hanging beaver. His source was lucky 7 bear bait. Lucky 7 Bear Bait Which many of us are already familiar with.

They had 55 gallon drums with small holes. These were secured to a tree with a chain. The bear I watched eat for several hours would just reach up and shake the drum every so often to get more. He did tear a piece of beaver off but just spit it out and went back to the drum.










Something to think about for next time I draw a tag.

Good Hunting everyone!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> I guess I will have to check the latest hunting guide, but this is how they bait in Ontario and it worked well in 2017 - the last year that we were able to draw a tag for the first hunt. Can't imagine why it wouldn't be legal but will check nonetheless.


The Michigan rules changed, even for private.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I see a reference to barrels but nothing about 5 gallon pails so it is business as usual as far as I am concerned. The biggest bear in the world couldn’t get his head stuck in a 5 gal pail LOL


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> I see a reference to barrels but nothing about 5 gallon pails so it is business as usual as far as I am concerned. The biggest bear in the world couldn’t get his head stuck in a 5 gal pail LOL


If he does. We want to see the video of you pulling it off of him. lol


----------

